# Hibernate, effiziente SQL-Abfrage definieren



## Dit_ (21. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

Angenommen ich habe zwei Tabellen

*Tour:  ID  DATUM  CITY_FROM_FK  CITY_TO_FK
City:   ID  Name*

Der benutzer möchte alle Touren angezeigt bekommen für die folgendes gilt (Beispiel): *Datum 30.03.2012 Abfahrt: Berlin, Zielort: Köln*

Wenn es nur nach Datum gesucht wird, mache ich das so:


```
...
Query query = session.createQuery("from Tour where DATUM>=:datum");
query.setParameter("datum", datum);
List<?> result = query.list();
...
```

Wie definiere ich die Abfrage wenn neben einem Datum Abfahrt- und Zielort angegeben wird?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Mrz 2012)

wie würdest du in Java ein if programmieren, bringt dich das auf keine Ideen?
SQL-Grundkenntnisse wie man zwei Bedingungen verknüpft, nicht vorhanden?
("sql where two conditions" fällt mir gerade ein, wenn auch Suchbegriffe zu schwer sind)

über 'effizient' musst du übrigens nicht nachdenken sofern keine verschiedenen Varianten zur Auswahl stehen,
und ganz genau genommen noch eine Berichtigung, du verwendest HQL statt SQL  
das wird dir bestimmt die Joins hier ersparen


----------



## Dit_ (21. Mrz 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> wie würdest du in Java ein if programmieren, bringt dich das auf keine Ideen?
> SQL-Grundkenntnisse wie man zwei Bedingungen verknüpft, nicht vorhanden?
> ("sql where two conditions" fällt mir gerade ein, wenn auch Suchbegriffe zu schwer sind)



ok Ihre Majestät, ich versuche die Frage zu präzisieren...

Wenn ich Abfrage "FROM Tour" verwende, bekomme ich eine Liste mit Touren. Jedes Tour-Objekt enthält dann Datum und CityFrom, CityTo nicht als ID's sondern als City Objekte, sprich obwohl ich habe kein JOIN verwendet habe 
	
	
	
	





```
session.createQuery("from Tour");
```
 bekomme ich trotzdem City-Objekte geliefert. Deswegen dachte ich dass es so ähnlich auch gehen könnte wenn man Namen der Orte hat.

Natürlich kann ich ganz normale "cmd"-SQL-Abfrage verwenden, das funktioniert ja auch. :rtfm:


----------



## SlaterB (21. Mrz 2012)

ich reflektiere immer nur den Grad der Fragen,
wenn du 'neben einem Datum' nach noch weiteren Kriterien fragst, klingt das eben nach Verknüpfung,
wenn du allein schon mit Angabe einer Stadt Probleme hast, bräuchtest du das Datum gar nicht zu bemühen

ganz offensichtlich ist auch das Hibernate-Mapping relevant, welches du weggelassen hast, 
so kann man ja gar nicht wissen wie die Städte auf Objekt-Ebene eingebunden sind,
(ein Hinweis mehr dass es gar nicht um die Stadt, sondern um die Verknüpfung geht)

wahrscheinlich wird es etwas Richtung
"from Tour where startCity.name=:scName"
sein

ganz normaler Standard, falls mir das auch noch angemerkt erlaubt ist, 
etwa unter den Beispielen von
Chapter*14.*HQL: The Hibernate Query Language
14.9. The where clause
"from Cat as cat where cat.mate.id = 69"


----------



## Dit_ (21. Mrz 2012)

Also so geht das:


```
"from Tour where DATUM>=:datum AND CITY_FROM_FK.name=:gesuchVon AND CITY_TO_FK.name=:gesuchtBis"
```


Wie es aussieht behandelt Hibernate CITY_FROM_FK nicht  als Long, wie es in der Tabelle ist, sondern gleich als ein City-Objekt.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mrz 2012)

nicht von selbst, sondern nur weil alles so gemappt ist,
ok, was auch irgendwie automatisiert passierten kann,

wobei dann die Attribute auch wirklich so heißen müssten, groß geschrieben mit Unterstrichen?
nicht zu empfehlen und widerspricht auch etwas den getter/setter-Konventionen

das klingt dann jedenfalls so als könnte ich das Thema auf Erledigt setzen,
um einen weiteren von dir verpassten Punkt aufzufinden, ätsch 
(sorry)


----------

